
Fabrik - A Visual Programming Environment From Apple (1988) - jawngee
http://web.archive.org/web/20070927190552/http://users.ipa.net/~dwighth/smalltalk/Fabrik/Fabrik.html
======
rbanffy
Nice reminder of how ahead of its time was Smalltalk and the stuff built on
it. So much of what came after it seems so... primitive in comparison.

For those of you who are reading this and think Eclipse+Java and Visual
Studio+C# are the most sophisticated development environments, grab a copy of
Squeak by Example, download a copy of Squeak and play a little.

It will be enlightening.

------
Xurinos
Before Fabrik was LabView (I see it referenced at the bottom), and that engine
is underneath the Lego Mindstorms robot stuff. It is used in several
industries today and continues to evolve. I am unaware of other modern
graphical programming environments with quite the features and flexibility.

ni.com/labview

Sorta Disclaimer: I do not have anything to do with NI, but I did play with
some toys that used this language and thought it was a cool approach to
programming.

------
Tycho
i wonder if any of those authors/engineers were involved with Automator

------
Groxx
Interesting. Reminds me that I should look at Quartz more closely some time...

~~~
jawngee
Quartz composer?

Quartz composer is freaking awesome. I do a lot of video stuff as a hobby and
always start out in QC before I move it to pure cocoa.

If you ever get really bored, try hooking up TouchOSC with QC using the OSC
patches.

~~~
Groxx
Yep, that's the one. I've only ever effectively glanced at it, but what I've
seen I'm extremely impressed with. It's much more complete and functional than
any other component-based programming environment I've ever seen.

Any suggestions on how / where to start, or any links you'd recommend? I see
very little about QC online, so I'd be starting at square 1.

------
panic
I'd love to see a Fabrik-like environment for the iPad.

~~~
mahmud
They killed it. C.f. [http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/3q-resnick-
scratch-0428.h...](http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/3q-resnick-
scratch-0428.html)

~~~
panic
That was a viewer, not an editor.

